# XML in PDF ausgeben.



## FredReloaded (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute, will mir dieses generierte XML File in ein PDF ausgeben lassen, wie gehts? Danke schon mal..
Hier die Test-Klasse, wo ich mir das XML erzeuge.. 


```
public class DomTest
{

	/**
	 * DomBuilder - TestClass for "XmlDocBuilder"
	 * output console / or file
	 * @author Fred
	 * @throws ParserConfigurationException 
	 * @throws FileNotFoundException 
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) throws ParserConfigurationException, FileNotFoundException
	{

		// Aufbau DOM Tree XmlDomBuilder3
		
		Document xmldoc = XmlDocBuilder.createDocument3();
		DOMSource domSource = new DOMSource (xmldoc);
		
		// definition of output stream - console:
		//OutputStream out1 = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
		
		//alternativ in file:
		OutputStream out1 = new FileOutputStream("C:\\pictures.xml");
		StreamResult streamResult = new StreamResult(out1);

		// serializing - pictures.xml
		XmlDocBuilder.serializeXmlDocBuilder(domSource, streamResult, "UTF-8", "pictures.xml");

		//Test XmlDocBuilder - Output
		System.out.println("\n XmlDocBuilder, DomTest: File written to 'C:\\pictures.xml'. Output/Test for console begins here:" +
						   "\n ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------");
		System.out.println(out1.toString());
	}

}
```

Habs mit dem itext (http://itextdocs.lowagie.com/tutorial/)  probiert, aber wie kann ich da auf die gerade erzeugte xml-Datei zugreifen?


----------



## kleiner_held (18. Jun 2007)

Auf der Tutorials Seite von iText gibt es doch das Beispiel "Romeo and Juliet: XML to PDF", da steht doch genau beschrieben, wie man ausgehend von einer XML Datei mit Hilfe einer Tagmap ein iText Document erstellt.

Fuer XML basierte Pdf Erzeugung kannst du dir auch mal FOP anschauen. Ist zwar komplizierter als iText, aber in der Hinsicht wesentlich flexibler.


----------



## FredReloaded (18. Jun 2007)

danke, hab ich mir angeschaut, gibts da auch Sourcecode wie das funktioniert, oder hab ich den noch nicht gefunden bzw. seh ich gar nix mehr?
thx


----------

